# Fuente de TV Hitachi CDH-LE39SMART14



## hugoleguizamon (Sep 2, 2019)

Hola*. *Pregunto si alguien trabaj*ó* esta fuente*. E*l problema est*á* en el CI OB2283 que no oscila*. G*racias*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 2, 2019)

¿Y qué haz medido, revisado o encontrado defectuoso?

Si no haz realizado nada de lo anterior, aquí tienes lo necesario para empezar.

Suerte.


----------



## hugoleguizamon (Sep 2, 2019)

Hola*.* *B*ueno*, *cambi*é *pqw1*, *pr35 22*K, *pr33 470*,* pr37 22*, *pr36 68 *O*hms*,* el CI código 283142 364bp por un ob2283
*E*l *que* me vendieron el código es 83f29
*E*n el pin 1 26.3V. pin2 0V. pin3 0V. pin5 4.5V. pin6 5.3V.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 2, 2019)

Y antes de hacer todos esos cambios, ¿revisaste los LEDs?


----------



## hugoleguizamon (Sep 2, 2019)

No probé los leds el tv me llego con la parte primaria de la parte de alimentación del backlight con los componentes quemados y fusible abierto; ahora estoy probando la placa con los leds desconectados


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 2, 2019)

Si no están los LEDs conectados o alguno está dañado, el circuito entra en protección.


----------



## hugoleguizamon (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok voy a probar los leds y te comento gracias


----------



## hugoleguizamon (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola después de renegar bastante con la fuente dejé el pin 5 del ob2283 levantado y funcionó, me pregunto si alguien trabajo con esta fuente y si le dio una solución mas acertada .gracias


----------



## Maxivera (Oct 7, 2020)

Hola tengo el mismo LED que ingreso con la fuente mutilada. Le cambié todo y el televisor no tiene iluminación en los LED y a contra luz tengo imagen . Aclaro que cambie LED quemados , alguna ayuda por favor


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2020)

¿A qué te refieres con "fuente mutilada"?



Maxivera dijo:


> Le cambié todo


¿A qué te refieres con "todo"?


Maxivera dijo:


> a contra luz tengo imagen. Aclaro que cambie LED quemados.


Entonces es obvio que el problema sigue estando en la fuente de poder.


Maxivera dijo:


> Alguna ayuda por favor.


Arriba subí el esquema.
esquema


----------

